# Salary Advice : Tourism Management Institute Singapore



## shakiralabs2pak (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey,

My husband and I are relocating to Singapore in the next few months and just wondered if you could answer a few questions for us! We are looking to see what the options are for lecturer positions in higher education places? What is the typical monthly rate for these positions, and how often do you end up teaching per week?

We both have teaching experience at HE institutions in the Philippines. Will the salary differ by subject? I'm a Business/Economics academic while my husband is more focused on the Tourism and Hospitality side.

Anyone from Uptrend Business School, Tourism Management Institute Singapore, TMC ACADEMY , The University of Adelaide?

Thanks for any help you can give us!


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

shakiralabs2pak said:


> Hey,
> 
> My husband and I are relocating to Singapore in the next few months and just wondered if you could answer a few questions for us! We are looking to see what the options are for lecturer positions in higher education places? What is the typical monthly rate for these positions, and how often do you end up teaching per week?
> 
> ...


Sorry dear I cant tell exactly how much they will pay you


----------

